# Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich?



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

In the books on sidedraft tuning I have (Dellorto Superformance, and How to Tune Weber and Dellorto carbs), the .11 emulsion tubes are not mentioned. I've got a set of DHLA 40Hs for my resto project rabbit, and would just like to know exactly where these tubes fit in the scale of lean to rich. Anyone know?
Here's my specs (for info's sake):
Mains: 130
Airs: 180
ETubes: 7772.11
Idles: 58
Pump: 42
Aux. Vents: .3
Chokes: 32
They'll eventually end up on a low comp 1.8 or 1.7 8v.


_Modified by B4S at 9:15 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich? (B4S)*

i got the same thing, both tube and book.







from what ive read they will work fine for our emission control carbs. as far as where they sit in the lean to rich...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich? (vee_dubb_gti)*

I just wish I knew where they were placed on the scale, grrr. Why can't they be numerically lean to rich, but noooooooooooooooooo







.
No one seems to know, and it's starting to bug me. Maybe I'll email some companies in the UK/Italy to find out, cause even though almost every single Dellorto carb I've seen lately has these tubes...no one knows anything about them.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich? (B4S)*

try http://www.dellorto.co.uk


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich? (candm)*

I've ordered some emulsion tubes from them recently, excellent service and fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Emails are away







.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich? (B4S)*

Here's the response I received:
"The 7772.11 tubes are a tad leaner than the 7772.8 tubes".
Now I'm happy, because all the lists I've seen show the .8s







.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Dellorto 7772.11's, lean or rich? (B4S)*

Lean to rich (general performance carbs, non-emissions. The 8-16 tubes are emissions ones, but the general performance tubes cross over slightly from what I've read in the books that I have).
7772.10, 7772.11, 7772.8, 7772.2, 7772.1, 7772.14, 7772.5, 7772.7, 7772.6


----------

